# Puppy won’t pee outside and won’t stop eating grass? Help?



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

Aw what a sweet pup!! My 12 week old puppy, Star, also eats a lot of grass and loves to dig. We have to take her out on a leash to go potty, and when she does, her reward (besides a treat) is getting to be free from the leash. Walk your puppy around the area he needs to potty in, and if he doesn’t potty within 5 minutes or so, put him in his crate for 10 minutes and try to take him out again. Star will sometimes chew on her leash and try to play tug of war with it, and when she does I crate her and then try again. It usually works.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

How cute! 
OK, leash biting... get a cheap leash and let him bite or get a cheap chain leash and he will stop. Your pup is just playing and the leash is hanging there just waiting to be tugged on. Besides, it's restricting him from going where ever he is wanting to go. This is a process, didn't come with instructions on how to behave on a leash. Learning takes time.
I used a cheap harness from Dollar General so it wasn't right up next to the face area, might help. 
Me... I didn't care if she played tug with the leash at this age. 
The grass... they all eat the grass, twigs, bugs and anything else within reach. It's a baby! We just sort of ran and crinkled an empty water bottle and gave her something else to put in her mouth. We also carried kibble so when they do squat, reward! Some pups go potty quickly but right now they don't know this is the reason for going out into the yard. Give it time, they will learn.

Everything is new and pups are curious about everything. Like most babies (human or canine) they put everything in their mouths to learn about it. 

My PUP is now 2 and it still looks like a couple of cows grazing in the back yard at times, especially with the spring weeds are sprouting. I don't use chemicals and know what's in the yard is safe so just don't worry about it much but we did teach her "leave it" and at this age it's a rock solid command when we walk the trails at the lake .

Remember that puppies are going to be puppies, they don't know how to be anything else. You get to teach them about the world you just brought them into. So how you handle them will reflect on the type of behavior you will get when they are older. Encourage as often as you can, avoid saying no if at all possible. Don't take things away from them without giving them something else in return. Hug them as often as you can and ALWAYS take the time to snuggle and reward behaviors you like. All dogs want to please, some more than others but until they know the things you like or the behaviors you want... all they know how to be is a puppy.


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

Leash biting is a phase - buy dollar store leashes for a bit. Its just a cute little puppy thing that'll make you laugh soon.

It used to drive me crazy but I actually miss the leash biting now . Coop would chew the leash while he waited for me to get my jacket on - he knew it would stop when I got my jacket on so he'd then try to run away with it. It was our little routine, silly little pup pup and me. I eventually just rotated the leash attachment behind Coopers adorable little head and clip the leash on there so he couldn't get at it 

Now he does other little puppy brain things that annoy me that Im sure Ill reminisce and miss shortly

Yoshi is really adorable


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Stop using the puppy pads in the house, it's confusing him being allowed to potty inside. Take the ones you have now that he has soiled outside to the area you want him to potty, then take him to the pads outside. He should potty on the pads outside because he has already gone there. After he potties on them outside you can throw them away. Do not put more down in the house. That means you have have to watch him every second he is awake and moving around, pick him up and take him out if he looks like he is about to potty, or goes to the area the pads used to be. Crate him when you can't keep your eye on him.

Take him out every 15-20 minutes, all day every day, while he's awake, so you catch him before has an accident. Keep him on a leash, I know he's playing with it and pulling right now, but on leash and potty first, then he can get off leash and go play.

Clean the area where the pads used to be in the house with an odor eliminator. You do not want him to continue thinking it's ok to potty inside.


----------



## Unknown Traveller (Aug 11, 2020)

yoshigolden said:


> I just got my pup,Yoshi, last week. He is 8 weeks old. I’ve been trying to potty train him but every time we go outside, he doesn’t pee and won’t stop eating grass and twigs. He hasn’t gotten all his vaccines yet so the vet told us not to let him sniff around outside too much. Every time I let him out after a nap or eating, he plays outside and won’t stop trying to eat grass. Right when I let him in, he pees on a puppy pad instead. We currently have a crate for him but it is inside a playpen we keep him in with his food and potty pads in the pen Incase he needs to go at night. It seems like he is not associating outside with peeing. And it is hard to keep him outside for long as he tries to eat everything in sight. When I put him on a leash, he just tries pulling away more and chewing the leash. Is eating grass a phase? Any advice on the potty training? Here’s a picture of our sweet pup! Thanks!


Hi there just wondering how you went with your puppy’s potty training last time. Mine is 10 weeks old now and has exactly the same issue. Won’t pee, just eating grass outside and only pees on pee pad inside his playpen. Thanks.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

This, below! This is your answer.



mylissyk said:


> Stop using the puppy pads in the house, it's confusing him being allowed to potty inside. Take the ones you have now that he has soiled outside to the area you want him to potty, then take him to the pads outside. He should potty on the pads outside because he has already gone there. After he potties on them outside you can throw them away. Do not put more down in the house. That means you have have to watch him every second he is awake and moving around, pick him up and take him out if he looks like he is about to potty, or goes to the area the pads used to be. Crate him when you can't keep your eye on him.
> 
> Take him out every 15-20 minutes, all day every day, while he's awake, so you catch him before has an accident. Keep him on a leash, I know he's playing with it and pulling right now, but on leash and potty first, then he can get off leash and go play.
> 
> Clean the area where the pads used to be in the house with an odor eliminator. You do not want him to continue thinking it's ok to potty inside.


----------



## rockcp21 (Dec 29, 2011)

yoshigolden said:


> I just got my pup,Yoshi, last week. He is 8 weeks old. I’ve been trying to potty train him but every time we go outside, he doesn’t pee and won’t stop eating grass and twigs. He hasn’t gotten all his vaccines yet so the vet told us not to let him sniff around outside too much. Every time I let him out after a nap or eating, he plays outside and won’t stop trying to eat grass. Right when I let him in, he pees on a puppy pad instead. We currently have a crate for him but it is inside a playpen we keep him in with his food and potty pads in the pen Incase he needs to go at night. It seems like he is not associating outside with peeing. And it is hard to keep him outside for long as he tries to eat everything in sight. When I put him on a leash, he just tries pulling away more and chewing the leash. Is eating grass a phase? Any advice on the potty training? Here’s a picture of our sweet pup! Thanks!


Yes, eating grass is a "golden retriever" thing. My dogs are 3 & 7 yrs old & are constantly ripping our grass out, so no chemicals ever go on the backyard grass. & they like certain grass too. 
Perhaps if you take a soiled potty pad outside & take him to it, then keep cutting pad smaller & smaller, he will associate it to peeing outside.
Also,if he has an accident bin the house, use "nature's miracle" to clean it with.
He's just a baby, give him time.


----------

